# kiedy używamy has



## Nelly19

Hey, moje pytanie brmzi następująco.

1. Mom has already agreed.
2. Mom already agreed.

Mam problem z rozróżnieniem tych dwóch zdań, dla mnie znacza to samo.. - mama już się zgodziła. Może ktoś mi to wyjaśnić ?

dzięki z góry


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Nelly. Where did you find these sentences? Please provide the context and the source.


----------



## Thomas1

Nelly witaj na forum. 
Ogólnie rzecz biorąc, podane zdania można przetłumaczyć na polski identycznie. Oprócz informacji, o które poprosiła Liliana, przydałoby się również wiedzieć jaki wariant angielskiego Cię interesuje, bo z tego też może wynikać pewien uzus, a co za tym idzie sposób użycia podanych czasów (po pisowni wydaje mi się, że amerykański, ale upewnić się nie zaszkodzi).


----------



## CamillusAugustus

Przy tym zdaniu przydałby się kontekst. 

Ogólnie rzecz biorąc "has"+ przeszły używa się gdy coś się dzieje od pewnego czasu. Dlatego często present perfect można przetłumaczyć na teraźniejszy. 

Nastomiast past simple, jak coś się już wydarzyło w przeszłości i skończyło.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Nelly19 said:


> Hey, moje pytanie brmzi następująco.
> 
> 1. Mom has already agreed.
> 2. Mom already agreed.
> 
> Mam problem z rozróżnieniem tych dwóch zdań, dla mnie znacza to samo.. - mama już się zgodziła. Może ktoś mi to wyjaśnić ?
> 
> dzięki z góry



Jeżeli się nie mylę, to podałaś angielski jako język ojczysty. Czy to nie pomyłka?


----------



## kknd

CamillusAugustus said:


> Przy tym zdaniu przydałby się kontekst.
> 
> Ogólnie rzecz biorąc "has"+ przeszły używa się gdy coś się dzieje od pewnego czasu. Dlatego często present perfect można przetłumaczyć na teraźniejszy.
> 
> Nastomiast past simple, jak coś się już wydarzyło w przeszłości i skończyło.


to taka „reguła kciuka”, którą sam (po małych poprawkach) często stosuję. tak naprawdę zdanie z _has_ (present perfect) oznacza, że zgoda mamy ma dla ciebie wymierne znaczenie w teraźniejszości, co zaznaczasz swojemu rozmówcy w tym zdaniu; zdanie bez _has_ (past simple) odnosi się po prostu do przeszłości – nic więcej nie wiadomo. ponadto użycie _already_ w drugim przypadku bywa uważane za niepoprawne w brytyjskim wariancie języka, podczas gdy w amerykańskim jest w zupełności akceptowalne.

sądzę, że warto poszukać na forum haseł ”present perfect” i „past simple” – z pewnością odpowiedziano już wyczerpująco na wiele podobnych pytań! pozdrawiam serdecznie!


----------



## LilianaB

In AE, in certain contexts, they mean the same, and the Simple Past is preferred.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> In AE, in certain contexts, they mean the same, and the Simple Past is preferred.


I think they would mean the same thing within any context. It's just that for some reason, it is preferable to use the Past Simple in AmE, and the speakers of BrE have a linking for the Present Perfect. 
Kknd offered a fair summary, with which I wholeheartedly agree.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Nelly19. Wyobraźmy sobie taką sytuację:

(1)
*Córka:* Dad, can I go to the party?
*Tata:* Ask your mom.
*Córka*:_ Mom has already agreed.
_
(2)
*Córka:* Dad, can I go to the party?
*Tata:* Ask your mom.
*Córka*:_ Mom already agreed._

Użycie 'has' (Present Perfect) lub jego brak (Past Simple) nie niesie za sobą zmiany znaczenia. (1), jak napisał Kknd, jest typowe dla brytyjskiej odmiany angielskiego, (2) dla amerykańskiej -- co może niektórym wydawać się niedbałym użyciem języka.


----------



## LilianaB

Well, there are some contexts in American English were these tenses are not interchangeable.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> Well, there are some contexts in American English were these tenses are not interchangeable.


That's curious. Could you kindly come up with one? I hope we're still talking about the 'has already agreed' / 'already agreed' thing.


----------



## Thomas1

They are in this particular case, but as Liliana says in some contexts they aren't interchangeable.


----------



## LilianaB

What I had in my was the use of  the Present Perfect in sentences like: I have lived in New York since X -- instead of "I lived in NY since X". "I have done it for five years", instead of "I did it for five years". In those examples the tenses are not interchangeable.


----------



## Thomas1

The general rule, which I once learned, is that in American English you can use either past simple or present perfect with the adverbs 'already', 'yet' and 'just' (plus some other that I can't recall now), whereas in British English 'present perfect' is the standard form.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> What I had in my was the use of the Present Perfect in sentences like: I have lived in New York since X -- instead of "I lived in NY since X". "I have done it for five years", instead of "I did it for five years". In those examples the tenses are not interchangeable.


Oh, of course the tenses themselves cannot be used interchangeably, to express different things!  

What I meant all along was the 'has already agreed' versus 'already agreed' thing. I thought that you can come up with a context in which those are actually not interchangeable. 



LilianaB said:


> What I had in my was the use of the Present Perfect in sentences like: I have lived in New York since X -- instead of "I lived in NY since X". "I have done it for five years", instead of "I did it for five years". In those examples the tenses are not interchangeable.


That's what I heard and read on a number of occasions, too.


----------



## LilianaB

"Mom (already) agreed, yesterday." (You would not be able to use Present Perfect here).


----------



## Thomas1

'yesterday' is a different type of adverb. Can you come up with an example in which you'd use, for instance, 'already' and you couldn't swap 'present perfect' for 'past simple' in American English (without adding any other adverbials that trigger the use of 'past simple' or such adverbials' being implicit from the context)?


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I am sorry, Thomas -- of course. This was an answer to Dremalike's question.


----------



## dreamlike

Oh, that doesn't count, Lil. Thomas did good job explaining why. Good try, though.


----------



## LilianaB

I don't know, Dreamlike -- you kind of use the tenses the natural way, when you speak a certain language most of your life, and you don't really think that much which form is used when. The bottomline is, that The Present Perfect and Simple Past are not always interchangeable in AE. There many comparative grammar articles on the internet related to the differences in usage of those tenses in BE and AE. I personally have a tendency to use Present Perfect often where Simple Past can be used in AE, because the language I learned as a young child was BE. Only in my late teens I started speaking AE.


----------

